# Wireless notworking

## bangerbros

Hello people, 

I'm using a gentoo 64bits version. Since i installed it, i've been had a problem, when i run the command wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B -Dwext, i got this message : 

 *Quote:*   

> ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not supported
> 
> ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Operation not supported
> 
> ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Operation not supported
> ...

 

My driver is rtl8192se. I loaded it as a module in the kernel. Lsmod gives:  *Quote:*   

>  Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> rtl8192se              85147  0 
> 
> rtlwifi                88236  1 rtl8192se
> ...

 

i've done a ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 and ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/wlan0

when i run : /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Bringing up interface wlan0
> 
>  *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...
> 
> Unsupported driver 'rtl8192se'.
> ...

 

and when i run : /etc/init.d/wlan0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing down interface wlan0
> 
>  *   Removing addresses
> ...

 

I don't understant why the outpout of thistwo commands are differents. 

Iwconfig : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> wlan0     no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

I got all the firmware. 

I had already succed to connect with wpa_supplicant, but i had had used to use an another interface. Three months without my computer make me forget a lot of things like my english.

Thank for helping and sorry for my english i know it doesn't sound good enough.[/quote][/bug]

----------

## BillWho

bangerbros,

Can you paste back a couple of things   :Question: 

```
rc-update|grep net

ls -l /etc/init.d|grep ^l

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## zappatized

I'm not sure if this will help, but having at least one of these solved my wireless troubles.

```
$ eix -s crda

[I] net-wireless/crda

     Available versions:  1.0.1-r1 1.1.2-r3 (~)1.1.2-r4

     Installed versions:  1.1.2-r4(10:22:08 AM 08/15/2012)

     Homepage:            http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory

     Description:         Central Regulatory Domain

$ zgrep -i regdb /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

```

----------

## bangerbros

thank you all !!!

rc-update | grep net :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                net.lo | boot                         
> 
>             net.wlan0 |      default                 
> ...

 

 ls -l /etc/init.d | grep ^l :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    25  2 juin  14:47 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 18 sept. 13:20 net.wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo
> ...

 

my file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf got no mistake, as i just said, i already succed to connect but with an wpa_supplicant command a litte bit different, but no way i can remember. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> 
> # This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules
> ...

 

----------

## BillWho

bangerbros.

You can get rid of this symlink: wlan0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

What does  ifconfig return   :Question: 

 *bangerbros wrote:*   

> I had already succed to connect with wpa_supplicant, but i had had used to use an another interface. Three months without my computer make me forget a lot of things like my english.
> 
> 

 

Did you change anything in /etc/conf.d/net and/or make any kernel configuration changes for this   :Question: 

----------

## bangerbros

no i make no change of this file. And about my system i just updated it right now. Before going in holiday i got still this error but i've found a way to avoid it.

ifconfig :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:0a:a9:98:eb:6c  
> 
>           inet adr:192.168.0.11  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

----------

## bangerbros

when i use the command wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf && dhcpc, the wifi works, but i can't figure myself, why it's with the driver nl80211.

Thank you for helping me !!!

----------

## Gusar

 *bangerbros wrote:*   

> but i can't figure myself, why it's with the driver nl80211.

 

That's what you're supposed to use. Pretty much all wifi drivers nowadays are nl80211, the only still widely used wext driver is ipw2200.

nl80211 has a wext compatibility option that you probably didn't activate in your kernel, that's what iwconfig says "no wireless extensions" for wlan0. But there's nothing wrong with that. In fact, this wext compatibility option for nl80211 will disappear from the kernel at some point in the future. wireless-tools will stop working then, so you should get used to using net-wireless/iw instead.

----------

## bangerbros

Ok, thank you for your explanation  :Smile: 

----------

## novinsh

I've had a same problem when I wanted to use wpa_supplicant and sort of ioctl operation failures showed up!

I've used this command "wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlan0 -c/home/nao/Profiles/default" which bangerbros said it worked for him.

These were printed and no further message or returning to terminal command line occurred (just freezed!):

```
wlan0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 00:22:6b:68:16:d3 (SSID='MRL-SPL2' freq=2412 MHz)

wlan0: Trying to associate with 00:22:6b:68:16:d3 (SSID='MRL-SPL2' freq=2412 MHz)

wlan0: Associated with 00:22:6b:68:16:d3

wlan0: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:22:6b:68:16:d3 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:22:6b:68:16:d3 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

Does it mean everything has just gone alright? then what's it that I can not ping other machines? Is there another way rather than pinging that could be proved everything's just fine?

It might be worthy to mention that I'm using gentoo on an embedded system and some modifications been done on the wireless drive and the default connection manager is connman.

I wondered if there's any configuration on gentoo that tells which driver to use because It seems that using nl80211 everything  works fine with my adapter and the whole ioctl error was about loading the current driver.

actually I don't really want to execute the above command every time the system boots!

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

